# a pebble fell into my oil fill cap help!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

i was opening my oil fill cap while changing my oil and a ~3mm pebble fell in. whats the worst that could happen? is there a screen in the valve cover? please help


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

****, id change your oil and see if it comes out lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

same. change the oil.


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

^ x3! Don't fire that thing up! What's the worst that could happen? You could ruin EVERYTHING in your engine...and most likely will cause catastrophic damage at the least.


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

If it doesn't come out I would dump tons of oil into it (maybe it will wash it down), and then pull the oil pan. Keep a close eye on everything that comes out to make sure you got it. Good luck!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ehh I don't think I would try and flush it out could make things worse and have it get stuck in a passage somewhere. Best bet would be to pull the valve cover but either way it seems like a lot of work for a pebble.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Pull the motor, turn it upside down and shake it :thumbup: 











Drain the oil, and get crafty. Maybe clean out your shop vac if youve got one get a long skiny hose and make a contraption to where you can fish that into the engine and suck around for it I dont know if this is usefull but its what I would do if a pebble fell into the motor and didnt come out when draining :beer: Btw how'd a pebble fall in there :sly:


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

I bet the oil container was on the ground and a pebble was stuck to the bottom and fell in when it was tipped over. Good luck!:heart:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yikes man that sucks.... Try finding a vacuum fluid exchanger... You can buy them from griot's.com
They attach to the dip stick though...so its possible that it won't work.... Try seriously pouring oil through with the drain plug removed and continue to pour oil through.... Use maybe a screen to filter the stuff as it comes out... You can buy steel screen material at your local home improvement store...don't just waste what you pour though... Pour, collect in bucket with screen pour out and do it again


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

vwluger22 said:


> Ehh I don't think I would try and flush it out could make things worse and have it get stuck in a passage somewhere. Best bet would be to pull the valve cover but either way it seems like a lot of work for a pebble.


 I would try this first. Pulling the valve cover seems like the best start. Let us know how that works out for you!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

don't feel bad; this was purely accidental. 
Read what this guy did on his 2002 BMW M3 Convertible:

```
I ****ed up bad. camshaft-oil problem 
 if all you are going to do is flame me, just leave the thread and thats that. I ****ed up badly the other night. The oil light came on, i got oil, put it in and accidently dropped the oil cap down below the engine. heres where i ****ed up- i temporarily plugged the uncapped oil hole with a sock and the sock got sucked into it after about 5 mins of driving. its wrapped around the cam shaft-im pretty sure thats what it is... and i need some advice on how to get it out without shelling a ****load of money out to bmw to take it in there. should i unbolt the top piece there and cut it out and then flush the whole thing with some stuff at kragen or just try to cut it out piece by piece through the hole with a sharp razor and take the pieces out with needle nose pliers and then flush it?
```
 What a bozo


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

eatrach said:


> don't feel bad; this was purely accidental.
> Read what this guy did on his 2002 BMW M3 Convertible:
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha:laugh: :facepalm:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

OH the ever so super intelligent bimmer owners :facepalm: 

I was in the bimmer forum a couple years ago and some owner was trying to figure out why he had to have the acc pedal to the floor to start it up, and could not make it out of his drive way... Well turns out a blown headgasket from starting the car in w.o.t! Which turned out to be from a dirty throttle body that would stick shut. $5 fix that tuned into 5k worth of repairs!lol :facepalm:


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

I think the oil cap is over the timing chain. So the pebble is probably stuck in there


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

some people buy BMWs' for the wrong reasons. I had my 'ol E36 M3 because I used to mess around on some mountain roads


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Sooo what happened? How'd everything turn out


----------

